# Rust Protection for NEW Power Max HD?



## crosis38 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks to all the advice out there i went ahead and purchased a new *Toro Power Max HD 1028*. With it being so fresh i'm willing to put the effort / expense to protect it from rust. Is there any product i can apply to the snowthrower to protect it from the inevitable rust? Perhaps some Turtle Wax over top all bolt heads and inside the housing? 

Thanks for any decent products.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

A nitrogen glass case in the living room where it stays on display will stop the rust...... :tongue4: Not sure if there is anything you can put on it but keeping it clean and waxing the paint is all I can think of.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

Just spray it down with a rust preventative in the spring when you store it. I use Rust Check.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been using Fluid Film.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just get yourself a big old can of car wax and have at it. that is all you need to do. and maybe a big old can of polish if you are that fussy.*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What about the bottled spray waxes that are used in detailing cars?

I'd say keep in a warm garage and wipe down after use. Use a hand gas or gas blower after use to evaporate water. A nice looking is pleasant to look at but for me doesn't extend the value enough for the effort and time I would need to put in.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

I've seen the result of both wax and year end wipe downs with a water discernment fluid (WD40) and they're both honestly very effective at preserving the exterior through the decades. 


Another thing that helps is staying away from the road drifts and only getting rid of what you need to as opposed to lingering and 'having fun'. The road brine does a number.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I owned an Ariens ST1332LE for 13 years with no rust (except on scraper). I would always pre-treat my snow blower's chute, impeller & auger area with WD40 the day before a snow storm to minimize clogging issues. The snow fall in NJ tends to be heavy & wet. WD40 was primarily used a an anti-clog detterent but as it turns out, it inhibits rust formation too. In the 13 years I've owned the machine, I've never waxed it and only hosed it down at the end of the year and sprayed WD40 before stowing it away.

Depending how OCD you are... you could also remove/replace your scraper bar and metal skid shoes at the end of the year. I replaced my old metal skid shoes with inline skate wheels. Because the skid shoes were leaving ruts in my asphalt surfaces.


----------

